# Then and Now



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2014)

I found another forum where someone posted pics from WWII and searched out the locations and what they look like today. Pretty awesome pics!!

Enjoy!

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice indeed.

Plus ca change (plus c'est la meme chose) 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2014)

Very cool pics!

Reminds me of the "Now and Then" photographs done by the Russian photographer Sergei Larenkov where he's taken WWII photos and merged them with the modern locations.

St. Petersburg: Now and Then 2 | English Russia


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2014)

Great pics! very cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2014)

That was pretty interesting.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent thread Chris!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2014)

I can contribute a lot to this one.

I used to travel around Europe taking pics of historic sights from WW2, and then adding pics of back then.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2014)

Very cool Adler!! Post away!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2014)

Man you Europeans don't change a thing do you? In the states we would have torn those wrecks down and rebuilt them twice over already!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 1, 2014)

that's really cool.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2014)

Great stuff. I might be able to add a few, if I can find the photos I took!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 2, 2014)

Agreed, nice job Chris, Thanks


----------



## yulzari (Jan 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Man you Europeans don't change a thing do you? In the states we would have torn those wrecks down and rebuilt them twice over already!



What would be the rush? My house had a kitchen added in the 19th century and then a bathroom in the 20th. We added a new bedroom in the hayloft in the 21st. I suppose my chickens might complain as their granite house and walled run has never been updated for over 300 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 2, 2014)

Great stuff, goes without saying that additional photos will be appreciated


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2014)

yulzari said:


> What would be the rush? My house had a kitchen added in the 19th century and then a bathroom in the 20th. We added a new bedroom in the hayloft in the 21st. I suppose my chickens might complain as their granite house and walled run has never been updated for over 300 years.



Ah, so a relatively new house then. The tree trunk holding up the roof in my last cottage (from where ex-wifey has just left) was older than most of the town's buildings, and obviously much older than the cottage itself, and the cottage was only about 260 to 275 years old - never could establish the exact year of construction.


----------



## model299 (Jan 2, 2014)

I really enjoy photo comparisons like this. A great thread. Thanks for starting it.

Did one of my own for a history project in 1970 when I was a senior in high school in Independence Missouri. I gathered photos of various locations around KC during the prohibition era, and then took modern day photos from as close to the original viewpoint as possible. Mounted them next to each other on a poster board, pointing out the things that were the same and the things that had changed. Some areas, like the OP photos, changed very little. Other places were completely unrecognizable.

The teacher was pretty impressed, and I got an A.  Lost it in a house fire the following summer.


----------



## Park (Jan 3, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Man you Europeans don't change a thing do you? In the states we would have torn those wrecks down and rebuilt them twice over already!



Even some of the trees are still there !


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2014)

Hat off to the cameraman's efforts

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> Hat off to the cameraman's efforts



Oh yes, definitely!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2014)

Found some more on another website.....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 14, 2014)

Good stuff Chris.

Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

Great stuff Chris...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2014)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2014)

The bodies really bring it home....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's a couple...there is so much history in Europe, it's nearly impossible to set foot where something has not occurred over the eons.

Dead German Soldier on a stairway in Cherbourg, France






In front of the Dom Cathredral, Cologne, Germany


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2014)

excellent


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 18, 2014)

So real montage, GG 
They are fine arts!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 18, 2014)

Those buildings stand in silent witness don't they?
If they could speak.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazing how some of these buildings survive like they do.
Thanks for all these.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Found some more on another website.....
> 
> .
> View attachment 252030
> ...



That's all here in the Netherlands. We used to have such a site about Dordrecht where I live. Had a photo of my frontyard in WW2. Unfortunately the site took the photo's from the web and I never copied it to my harddrive


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2014)

Perhaps your local historical society might have copies of those photos, Marcel?

Our local historical society has so many cool photos of this area before and during the gold rush (and of course, later on, too)


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2014)

more....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you Chris. Those are interesting. It gives a new perspective.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome Chris a nice little spin on the pics...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2014)

Great stuff Chris.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2014)

Very cool Chris, and a little creepy sometimes.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2014)

Great shots Chris!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2014)

Had a little fun with some images in your post #32, Chris, hope you don't mind


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2014)

And one more from post #32


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

Nicely done David.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks, Wayne!

There's a few others I might take a shot at, too.

*edit*
Ok, I went ahead and did another one for the heck of it 

This is from a series Chris posted much earlier in the thread (forget which post)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

That is just so cool!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2014)

Glad you guys liked it, I always liked the layered images better than side-by-side images.

I actually liked this one a little better: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/then-now-39620-3.html#post1119606

I might do a few more when the mood strikes me


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

Even looks like they replaced the statue. What a change to the entire layout.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Glad you guys liked it, I always liked the layered images better than side-by-side images.
> 
> I actually liked this one a little better: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/then-now-39620-3.html#post1119606
> 
> I might do a few more when the mood strikes me



....and what kinda mood are you in right now. Nice Chris

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> ....and what kinda mood are you in right now.


Right now?

Pretty dang relaxed...have about 4 St. Pauli Girl darks down...a few more to go

Dunno if getting on the PC and doing some imaging would be a good idea...God only knows what the results would be

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

great shot!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 31, 2014)

I did this from a pic that Uncle Pete took in 1944 and merged with a more current pic.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 31, 2014)

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2014)

View attachment 276045
























View attachment 276054



























View attachment 276064

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 6, 2014)

I have stayed here for 10 minutes


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2014)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 6, 2014)

Always fascinating.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 3, 2015)

Holy Moly, I used to work in the office building to the left in the bottom shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2015)

Just found this one. I think its pretty powerful.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2015)

Also found this website. Very interesting....

JUNE 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2015)

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks so real


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2015)

The caption for the top photo..

Infantry men of "B" company, 44th armored infantry battalion, , 6th division, cross the street pass the body of Pfc Robert Vardy Wayne, who was just been shot by a sniper.Age 19, 1945, in germany.

...the photo has been colorized.


Geo


----------



## Njaco (Sep 9, 2015)

Found a neat website......

Het bombardement op Oostende, 25 mei 1940 - Pagina 2 - HÃ©t ABL-History Forum


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2015)

Some pics of Dordrecht, the place where I live. The WW2 pictures are mainly from 1940:








































From: https://wo2forum.nl/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=20224

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2015)

A tough fight ... appreciated


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2015)

Found some more (I'm not the young guy on the modern photos):


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2015)

Great stuff Chris.




Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2015)

Excellent stuff man.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2015)

Great pics !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice shots Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2016)

Brilliant !


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 30, 2016)

Really nice!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2016)

Excellent shots! Especially the last one.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2017)

Found some more from this site: Ghosts of Time: 39 Incredible Then & Now WWII Pictures


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2017)

Great shots Chris, love this stuff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 3, 2017)

Haunting images.


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 3, 2017)

Very haunting! But they really do add a great deal of context.


----------

